# Is There a Social Code for Snow Removal?



## MrSnowBlow (Apr 2, 2017)

Saw this article today and it sparked my interest. Figured many in here would feel the same way. Enjoy: Is There a Social Code for Snow Removal?


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

I usually do a sidewalk or two in addition to ours w/ my HS828 and often help a neighbor do their drive. Since we moved from what I would call the city (houses on small 60 to 100' wide lots) to a suburb (min lot size 1 acre, often more) we no longer have the same kind of relationship with neighbors. When we do our now rental properties (used to be our homes) in the city THAT's where I do sidewalks and neighbor's drives. Out where we live now everyone (except me) has their drives plowed. Only a couple of others on our block mow their own grass.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I shovelled my drive the first 16-17 years we lived here......because I wanted to.Truck driving is not very healthy and I needed and enjoyed the exercise.

Neighbor across the street asked me a bunch of times if I needed any help and I said NO , I want the exercise.

Now ,I have a bunch of blowers and everyone else on street except guy next to me. He shovels. I don't know him so am afraid to help because he may expect it all the time. If he comes over and asks , I'll help. Just don't want it to become a habit.

I'm in my 60's and have asthma so it is a lot to do mine , the decks , walkways , and hydrant.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I dunno. If I lived somewhere different - I live in a mobile home lot that has gotten progressively poorer through the years, therefore the "quality" of neighbors has dropped dramatically. I may offer to help only ONE neighbor that helped me for about 30 minutes with cutting a tree limb off my shed post-derecho, but they have never asked and at least they try to shovel/mow, etc.

All my other neighbors...they screw me over big time with their decided lack of ANY yard/home maintenance whatsoever - they don't mow regularly, never treat their lawns, etc...so my yard is a constant battle to keep weeds out they let in. Then they also screw me over with their decided lack of care with garbage (do NOT get me started). 

Going to the lot owners does absolutely no good at all - it is their fault I am in the situation I find myself in and they do absolutely nothing about it. As long as the lot rent check clears, they don't care about ANYTHING else.

Anyway, if I had better neighbors, I'd help them. That being said, there's an old movie called "Paint Your Wagon", and Lee Marvin's character had a line in it I tend to live by. "You don't have to love your neighbor. You leave the bastard alone."

So, I do exactly that.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

I take care of two of my elderly neighbors' driveways for them.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I used to do the elderly lady across the street, she rewarded me with baked goods. She passed away.
I helped the new owners once but he is a big guy who I guess likes to shovel? And his wife shovels like Super woman. Fast !
She is a run around the block a thousand times lady too. I ask them but they decline. OK with me, I don't ask anymore.
I used to make a run down the sidewalks of the 5 houses across the street, one pass east and turn around and do one west to my house. Like I was walking my dog. A few offered gas but I declined.
New owners came in so I don't do it now.
If someone would ask I would help if I can, otherwise I stay at my house and do mine and wave to them.
Most of the new owners have blowers anyway.
I still do the girl next door to me, she told me just to make a few passes and she would shovel the rest.
So that is what I do for her now.
For her I get nothing but a smile, which is good enough for me. 
She is easy on the eyes, especially in her summer clothes. 

We did just recently have a thread where the neighbor got mad at the guy that thought he was trying to help by blowing his snow.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

tlshawks said:


> I dunno. If I lived somewhere different - I live in a mobile home lot that has gotten progressively poorer through the years, therefore the "quality" of neighbors has dropped dramatically. I may offer to help only ONE neighbor that helped me for about 30 minutes with cutting a tree limb off my shed post-derecho, but they have never asked and at least they try to shovel/mow, etc.
> 
> All my other neighbors...they screw me over big time with their decided lack of ANY yard/home maintenance whatsoever - they don't mow regularly, never treat their lawns, etc...so my yard is a constant battle to keep weeds out they let in. Then they also screw me over with their decided lack of care with garbage (do NOT get me started).
> 
> ...


You have such a happy home life, ha ha ha............move?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I live in a City type of neigborhood with smaller driveways and houses close to each other. When I 1st moved here most people shoveled, myself included. As the neithborhood ages many now own snowblowers. The few older folks are taken cared of. A few of us will do their driveways and sidewalks on a very informal basis. It seems to work out.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Big Ed said:


> You have such a happy home life, ha ha ha............move?


Yeah, I definitely want to move. But given my future retirement home (at my cabin property) sort of ties my hands there - I don't want to spend the money to make what will amount to being a 6-7 year move here. I'd rather build that cash into the retirement move itself.

Sucks being poor...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Most of my neighbors are real cool except one guy. There is always that one guy......

The people are funny though.If I help them they try to hand me money. I won't take it. I'm from New England or just old and people used to help each other not expecting something in return.

I won't turn down everything though. One guy gave me some beer. Another some Omaha Steaks , one family gave me a real nice New England Patriots coffee mug.

I already mentioned the welder who does welding work that I can't handle myself. he's almost my age so old school like me.

These younger people are hard to understand.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

In my previous neighborhood (1980 to 1999) I did a couple of elderly neighbors' properties after I did mine, and then my kids did so (also no charge) when they were old enough. In my current neighborhood (wow, 22 years already!) everybody has a blower or a plowing service, but I help out and do a couple of them if they're away when it storms. And the local hydrant.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I live by 6 codes, some are social, pragmatic, and personal:

1. I will snowblow as much sidewalks as I want. The city owns the sidewalks. No one has complained yet
2. I don't snowblow people's driveway, unless they are right there and shoveling and seems to be struggling, or pretending to be. I'd give the benefit of the doubt.
3. I don't snowblow if I know that person is also a snowblower fanatic. Classic Toro and Simplicity blowers are obvious signs that he wants to take care of his own snow.
4. I will snowblow across the street onto an empty lot. Or onto the parkway if the owner is out of town.
5. I will make nice path for truck to deliver mail.
6. I won't snowblow if there are newspapers or kids toys are littered on the sidewalk.


----------



## Glend123 (Jan 29, 2021)

I used to do my sidewalk in front of my house and 2 more to the south of me where the kids got on the school bus. no one ever said thanks, but I didn't really expect them to. Most times that was the only snow removal done on those 2 houses.


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 25, 2019)

I have seen it go both ways, when I lived in the city I had an elderly couple on one side and a young couple on the other. I would do both of there sidewalks and the elderly couple would thank me and try to give me money, never took any he used to work with my dad.
The young couple would not say anything to me and would repay by parking in my cleared driveway and just be plain rude. Stopped doing there side walk.
When I was a young kid my dad would clear sidewalks and driveways for 4 house on our block and they were about 15 houses way from our house on the other side of the street,
so on his way to the houses he would clear all the sidewalks to the houses, for free never asked or expected anything from the he just did it to get the the ones were paying him, most of the people told him not to do it. So he would have to go in the street to get to the houses and most of the time the street was not plowed yet.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i just snowblow as a please. if i feel like cleaning someones driveway i just do it lol. haven't had anyone complain yet lol. there are a few other people who i know like clearing their driveway so i do usually leave their driveway even tho i did kind of feel bad about not doing the 1 neighbors driveway the other day and then he didn't get home till about 7. normally they get home at a more reasonable time and does it. i ended up doing the end of their driveway the next morning lol.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

I live in the sticks, an hour off the beaten path. My closest neighbors are a half mile a way on each side, (I like it!). Like myself, most everyone uses a truck or quad with snowblowers for clean up or as their backup. My neighbor on the one side prefers to shovel, even tho his nephew brought a tractor with frt end loader up to draw firewood and such. He refuses to use it. (work smarter not harder) Oh well...


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

MrSnowBlow said:


> Saw this article today and it sparked my interest. Figured many in here would feel the same way. Enjoy: Is There a Social Code for Snow Removal?


Neighbor across the street has a new concrete driveway and my skids will make marks.
On top of that, I'm usually awakened on a snow day by the gentle 'scrape,scrape,scrape' of him already after it.
The neighbor down from that has a single-stage and usually beats me out the door, as well. I do the sidewalk from next door usually around the block.
I only rush to get out before temperatures rise near freezing. If it's 20 outside, I'll have a second cup of coffee to see if it will at least make 25.
Then I have to clean in front of the house where the plow goes. I throw that across the street right along the edge of the road. When the plow goes by the opposite side of the street, he carries it away up the street. To avoid the plow futzing it back up, I am going to try to remove the snow from further up the road on my side, as I see that given as a suggestion on YouTube to cut down on plow re-dump.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Don't throw snow on someone else's property unless you have permission
Assist the elderly wherever possible (for it will be you too someday)
Make sure the night before a storm you clear your driveway of obstacles, like newspapers (don't make me regret helping you)
If my machine breaks you are on your own ( I ain't shoveling five drives)
If I've done yours all season a case of beer or a gas card would be nice (but not expected)
No you cant borrow my machine, I'd rather do it


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Interesting CSB (cool story bro) yesterday.

My neighbor, the one that helped me that one time post-derecho that always half-shovels his driveway...he had whom I believe is his dad come over with a big brutish looking blower with a big ol' Briggs engine on it and did 15 minutes of throwing before last night's storm. First time in about a decade actually use a machine on his lot. His girlfriend must have gotten tired of slushing through the yard/driveway - she was "observing" with an "it's about time" look on her face. He did the actual machine operating, which is why I believe it was his or his GF's dad who hauled that monster over. Anyway...

He painted the side of my mobile home with snow for about 30 seconds during this (rookie...aim the chute lower - the machine owner had to show him how). Normally I wouldn't mind this, but the snow had been there since Tuesday morning (along with early and mid-winter snow already there) and was no doubt iced up a bit - could have put out one of my windows in the process. 

Watching him work...he learned as I have that in a mobile home lot you have to throw the snow to one spot in your yard, then re-throw that out of the way further back. Otherwise your driveway piles get too high for later snows, the melting cycles ice up your driveway, etc.

And he's got roughly 4-5" of fresh powder out there to remove this morning, and it's still snowing...think I'll let him continue with his education watching me make short work of "my" snow.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I will help neighbors .......sometimes! It depends on the conditions the neighbor faces. Those who can afford our high property taxes and who would rather not own a snowblower nor willing to pay to have their driveways plowed get no sympathy from me.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I help a number of older neighbors. 2 in particular are people I blow snow for, assuming I get the blower out. One is my direct neighbor, we blow each others drives and parking areas. Another is a neighbor across the alley, she's alone. She's contracted with someone to do her property, but I help her at times also. I've blown the snow by her drive and garage for years, she wanted to pay me but I had a deal that I could park my truck there while blowing out around my parking areas.
I also blow across the street for some windows when it's deep.
I've gotten some cookies before and a little gas, but I do it because I want to.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

We have a young couple who just moved in next door. We thought that it was very nice of them to come to our door along with their 3 month old to give us some homemade cookies after I blew their driveway for them before Christmas. Needless to say, I've added them to my permanent list, along with the two elderly neighbors.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Wow, those types of neighbours are getting rarer and rarer these days, especially nice to see this from a young couple.

IMHO home made cookies are the best form of payment/thanks to receive for helping some one


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

We have a code, whoever gets to the neighbors first has all the FUN!

We are a fairly mixed neighborhood, some retired, I am the only one I know that just quit work (because I could but I am in the older category). 

My neighbor to the North is a young lady who is a serious shoveler, I never did like shoveling snow. If the timing is she has gone to work one of use does her driveway (whoever gets there first) and gets it completely out of the way. 

On the other hand, it piles up on one side she can shovel it to, so I take the Yamaha which is the only tracked machine and it digs like a badger into that kind of snow. I blow it off so she has room to put more if she shovels it. 

Older disabled lady across the street we do the same for, whoever gets there first. 

We used to do one more but they moved on. Older folks, one died and the other moved out. 

We had neighbor to the South that we helped out, he shoveled or pushed it to one side but it built up so I rotor rooted it onto the lawn further. When he deployed we took care of his wife completely, she did not have to shovel at all. She needed all the support we could give her. 

Its situational so you king of just keep an eye out and an ear open. 

I missed on lady, her husband was gone for some reason, she was doing a great job and did not find out till latter she really wanted help but was too proud to ask. She thought she was looking helpless but she was anything but.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Oct 12, 2019)

New to the snowblower world, first season really had a chance to use the 30" Ariens I bought last year. 4 Neighbors, all have been good to this recent arrival in the neighborhood. 1 agrees to feed my cat, another is a local fireman, another baked some cookies for Christmas, another is retired but needs to get to a local dairy farm and has a son that is physically challenged. All appreciate the effort. I have the time, It all works. But I could see how some might take advantage.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

@Silver Hawk 
If you feel good about helping out others, it far outweighs those who takes advantage of you.

I help clear out snow for my neighbors, don't expect anything in return.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I consider all my blowing this time around as 'test mode' for the HS622. I really need to see what it does before I can fix anything. Just noticed the impeller bearing seems to have a lot of play in it. And I'm pretty sure it doesn't throw as well as it might because there is a worn out area about 150 degrees around the lower diameter of the impeller housing. Luckily, the new blower housing I ebayed has a very nice bearing still in it.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm the second house in from the corner lot, and between the two of us, there's over 200' of sidewalk. He's about in his mid-70s but I've only ever seen him shovel so I blow the sidewalk we share to the intersection. They have a son or grandson who lives there, he's in his 20s-30s and I've rarely seen him ever do any yardwork let alone lend a hand with removing snow. My other neighbors are a duplex with much younger tenants, and a short driveway so I usually leave it to them to do clear it out unless the end of the driveway gets really bad and I'm bored.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I normally do a couple of the neighbors. On one side the guy is my age (70) and has a heart condition so I do his driveway as a matter of course. If I'm feeling energetic and it's an unusually heavy snowfall I'll do a couple more too. The neighbor on the other side I don't do, they have two teenage boys who my wife and I both think are lazy (we'll see the father shoveling - where are their lazy kids?) so I can't see rewarding that behavior. We both had to shovel as soon as we were old enough, about nine or ten, maybe sooner if the snow was light enough.

When we first moved here 18 years ago there was an older couple - late 70's - next door and I'd always do his driveway if I wasn't working. I refused to take money so a week or so later when the roads cleared he'd take me and my wife out to lunch, I think more just to get out (his wife was disabled so they never went anywhere and he looked after her) so I we always accepted that invitation. Money wasn't an issue for him, he was one of those guys who used to design satellite navigation systems - dummies need not apply. Sadly, Alzheimer's got him, that was sad to see. Fortunately he had a grown daughter who lived nearby and was able to get them both into a good care home.

Where we used to live the guy next door was a firefighter and if I knew he was working I'd make sure to do his driveway too. I also worked shift work and the last thing you wanted to come home to after a midnight shift was a driveway full of snow. He'd bring over a six-pack sometime later as thanks, so that was cool.


----------



## Johner (Dec 30, 2020)

Interesting I agree with each circumstance, My story is short, neighbor across the street plows my driveway and I plow his sidewalks if I can get through it. Both are long.


----------



## Sooty (Jan 30, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> Most of my neighbors are real cool except one guy. There is always that one guy......
> 
> The people are funny though.If I help them they try to hand me money. I won't take it. I'm from New England or just old and people used to help each other not expecting something in return.
> 
> ...


It’s all relative. People are just trying to show gratitude. You will gladly accept free steaks and beer but not a couple dollars cash? Others may find that hard to understand. It has nothing to do with age either my friend.


----------



## coldbear (Feb 8, 2016)

Have you seen the price of steak lately? Take em' as long as they are Prime Angus.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Sooty said:


> It’s all relative. People are just trying to show gratitude. You will gladly accept free steaks and beer but not a couple dollars cash? Others may find that hard to understand. It has nothing to do with age either my friend.


ya , i'm strange but my wife picked me for that reason.

probably get it from my father. He would never take money for helping people. He said its what you are supposed to do.He would never spend a dime he made on his regular job.he handed the checks over to my Mom. If he needed any other money for himself like his YMCA fees he would work an extra job.

He took a part time night job cleaning offices and washing floors with those big floor buffers. I use to go with him when i was 10-11 and help. He got satisfaction from that measly job since that was "His" money to do what he wanted to do. I went to the YMCA with him a lot to watch him play handball at the Brockton , MA YMCA. He was real good. He used to play with Rocky Marciano's brother , Peter.

Anyways , I'm the same. Any money I make goes to the family ( have a BIG family ). Any money repairing and or selling snowblowers I can have for tools and my shop. But I have helped dozens of people for free or cost of parts if their financial situation necessitates it. Also have sold a ton of snowblowers but have given away almost 2 dozen to usually young families who are strapped for cash.

I'm weird. but happy.


----------



## robstrash (Jan 24, 2015)

I sometimes do the sidewalk but now just let the neighbors borrow the mower. I live in a cul-de-sac so there are only 7 of us and 2 others have their own blowers. We live in central NJ so didn't use the blower the last 2 years and only 2 times this year so it feels good to get some use out of the machine for once. Everyone seems to be careful and not do anything crazy so that helps.

Also, my next door neighbor has been borrowing it for 15 years now. About 10 year ago he bought a ride-on mower that he lets me use so it's a win-win. Of course I borrow the mower every week for 6 months and he only uses the blower a few times a year but I always gas it up for him. We don't have a big yard at all but the ride-on mower is 3 times faster than the push mower so it's nice to not have to worry about storing the big thing somewhere. I do laugh as he stores it in a shed that I gave him as the original owner of my house left it and we didn't have a use for it (or want to take up the space).


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

robstrash said:


> I sometimes do the sidewalk but now just let the neighbors borrow the mower. I live in a cul-de-sac so there are only 7 of us and 2 others have their own blowers. We live in central NJ so didn't use the blower the last 2 years and only 2 times this year so it feels good to get some use out of the machine for once. Everyone seems to be careful and not do anything crazy so that helps.
> 
> Also, my next door neighbor has been borrowing it for 15 years now. About 10 year ago he bought a ride-on mower that he lets me use so it's a win-win. Of course I borrow the mower every week for 6 months and he only uses the blower a few times a year but I always gas it up for him. We don't have a big yard at all but the ride-on mower is 3 times faster than the push mower so it's nice to not have to worry about storing the big thing somewhere. I do laugh as he stores it in a shed that I gave him as the original owner of my house left it and we didn't have a use for it (or want to take up the space).


Ha Ha Ha, welcome from Central Jersey too, Edison area.
I have a rear engine ride on Snapper mower and don't really have a large yard. Guys in my neighborhood have a smaller yard then me and have a ride on mower so I said why not me..
But it is great in the summertime when it is hot and humid to just ride around and cut.
I then use the walk mower around the bushes and trees real quick.
But I don't lend my stuff out, I pay for it and maintain it, it is mine. 
My Bro in law down the block borrowed my walk mower once and brought it back broken, ran over something. Bent the blade and put a hole in the deck! 
And laughed about it.

Then that winter he asked to borrow my blower, right, I told him to go and buy one all the while while I was laughing. 
If someone close to me asks I will blow it for them.
I won't mow their lawns.

You guys share wives too?


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Great article. Much of it resonated with me. I used to have an old Snow bird. It was built like a tank. Because I wanted to help I often did my driveway, then the guy across the street (old), then another neighbor (very old). Eventually the Snow Blower broke and it fell on my to fix it at my cost. Plus since were talking a machine from 1960, getting some parts was tough. 

So now I have a new machine I purchased about 6 years ago, an Ariens 921036 limited edition. The first storm we had about 3 weeks ago dropped a sizeable amount of snow. I was doing my driveway and a neighbor texted me and said "Can you help us out? I'll pay you." I went and helped. She offered money which I refused. Then I did (because I wanted to) the very old lady near by. A new neighbor moved in, 2 girls and a mother. So I did theirs. While I was doing that an old guy walks over and said "_That is my house over there. Please help me out. I'll pay you whatever you want." _I did his and refused payment. I then did the neighbor across from me. They just moved in and felt this be a good way to meet them and "break the ice". Long story short, I did 7 homes (all neighbors) including my own.

So we just had another storm. I didn't want the neighbors to think I would always be the neighborhood snow guy. Plus I am worried about wear and tear on my Ariens. Like the article mentioned, I waited until dark and did my driveway. When I went out the day after to walk the pup, all the neighbors had cleared their driveway. 

I felt bad for the older folks, after all I am going to be 67 this year. I feel torn between being a good neighbor helping out people that need it and not wanted to beat the heck out of my new machine. As the article says, when it needs repairs, its on me.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> You guys share wives too?


Yep, same thing happened to me what happened to your bro-in-law. I knocked a hole in it and smiled when I returned her!😈


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Good neighbors make your home so much better. I’m am very lucky to have great neighbors. I will help any of them with anything they need and never expect anything in return. I receive baked goods, Gift cards and lots of good beer. It’s neighbors that make a neighborhood not the 4 walls that we live in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

lol i got 6 snowblowers and who knows how many lawn mowers. if a neighbor asked i would probably lend them one of them if they really wanted to clear their own driveway. just not my best ones. luckily most of my neighbors have their own blowers and the couple who don't usually get their driveway cleared by one of the neighbors who do.


----------



## RedShift42 (Nov 21, 2013)

An odd jumble of thoughts on the social code...

Two definitions of neighbors: people who live in proximity to one another, and a community. I try to be the latter because that’s where I want to live.

I somehow scored an extraordinary deal on an HS1132 and look at it philosophically; part of the stewardship of that machine is helping when appropriate. I genuinely believe that HS landed on my lap not-accidentally, but with some responsibilities (ditto my too-cheap John Deere mower).
The old timer across the road is probably the toughest character I’ve ever met (a logger, a cop shot on duty, a prospector who lived in a tent on the beach outside Nome Alaska...in winter!) but now those hard miles are taking their toll on his body. It’s very likely an ambulance will need safe access too. Keeping his place clear is a small investment that’s become _huge_ to him. At this stage in life he deserves to enjoy our weather, not dread it.
Similarly, my aging parents live 4000 miles away and it kills me not being able to take care of them this way (32” of snow this week) but they have neighbors who do.
Obligatory anecdote: A couple years ago returning from my sister’s funeral, we *barely* made the 5hr drive home from Anchorage in a blizzard at midnight. A mile from home I rousted the kids, told them to gear-up, we’ll have to leave the car somewhere —anywhere — on the road and hump the last bit to the house, only to be greeted by the most beautiful sight: a neighbor had cleared my drive shortly before, in the unlikely event we could make it through that night! The immense relief of that gesture to a physically & emotionally spent family left a real impression.

So lotsa words to get at my SB philosophy/code: use my resources to be a blessing to those who need, sensitive to the able-bodied neighbors in unusual circumstances, and at least knock out their EOD the rest of the time if I get there first.


----------



## Kneed2No (May 21, 2013)

I was on the other side of this snow blowing for others. Our family camp back from a winter vacation at Disney dreading having to clear the snow to get to the garage after a big New England snowstorm. When we got home the drive way was clear. I will never forget that kind deed of my neighbor's son. It meant a lot.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

We have 4" of snow on top of 1/4" of ice today. I have a 350 ft. driveway, one house on each side at the main street, my house at the end and a neighbor's house across the driveway across from me.
Backstory:
I purchased my home in 2003 and the current neighbors across from me moved in about a year later. The neighbors at the top have been there since I moved in.
At that time the drive was a gravel drive. The last 200 feet to my house is relatively steep.

Being that the driveway is a right of way, I always lead the way to maintain it. The neighbors at the start of the drive have always pitched in to help with both the cost and labor.
The neighbors across from me never offered any help at all, labor or money.
The steep section needed regraded and graveled once or twice a year due to erosion from heavy rains - until the new neighbors moved in across from me.

Here's the kicker. From the time the people moved in across from me, they totally abused the driveway. At least a half a dozen trips up and down every day. If the weather was bad, they would spin their tires trying to get out and rip up the drive. If it wasn't them, it was a steady caravan of their friends and family going in and out.

Around 2007, I paved the steep section of the driveway with concrete. About a third of what I paved was actually on one neighbors property above me. Both of those neighbors worked with me to form up the drive and pour and finish the concrete.
The people across from me never lifted a finger or offered to help with the cost. In fact, they were irritated that they had to park at the top of the hill and walk to their house while the work was being done, and for the week I had the drive blocked off to cure.

While I was working, I would go out and clear the snow before I went to work. I always left for work before them in the morning.

I retired in 2013 so the only time I clear the snow is if me or my wife absolutely have to go out for something. To this day the people across from me have not shoveled the drive once.
They just spin their tires until they get out.

This morning was the kicker for me! The neighbor got stuck after he slid off the driveway and promptly came over and asked if I could him out.
I just smiled, put my coat and boots on and said "follow me".
We went to the shed where my snow blower was parked, I opened the door and reached in and grabbed my snow shovel, handed it to him, closed the shed up and said, just put the shovel by the door when you're done and went back inside.
That's my social code! You help others and I'll help you!


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm on the horns of a dilemma in this thread:
I blowed the new neighbors piece of sidewalk as I did for the ones who lived there before.
I go down my walk, around the corner and do the elderly neighbor and the new neighbors is the next one down.
First time, cookies, graciously received. They were great.
Second, a gift card. I thanked them very much.
The third time, however, as soon as they heard my blower, they jumped out and did their own and the elderly neighbor between us. But they stopped at my part of the sidewalk.
Then this past snow, they didn't even turn the corner to get the west side of the elderly neighbors sidewalk.
I don't want any misunderstandings, but I was put off a bit at the development.
What say ye?


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Rooskie said:


> I'm on the horns of a dilemma in this thread:
> I blowed the new neighbors piece of sidewalk as I did for the ones who lived there before.
> I go down my walk, around the corner and do the elderly neighbor and the new neighbors is the next one down.
> First time, cookies, graciously received. They were great.
> ...


I would continue to do the elderly neighbors.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

My Mom is in her mid-eighties, has a driveway about 3 cars wide+turn around and is about 150ft. up an incline. She has gotten wolloped with snow in eastern PA this year. But she has a neighbor with what she describes as having a massive snow blowing machine that is pulled on a trailer. I would love to know what it is. Anyway, the neighbor has blown her driveway for the last decade since my Dad died, and will not take payment. My Mom says each spring she walks up to his house and drops off a $200 gift card in his mail slot no matter how bad the winter. I guess the arrangement works for everybody.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

That's a win-win for both your Mom, and her neighbor. Nice gestures on both their parts too.


----------

